# تطوير كفاءة الultrasound جل



## م ج طنطاوى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم,

ارجو من ذو الخبرة بالمواد الكيميائية و تأثيرها مساعدتى في تطوير كقاءة الجل الطبي الي اقصى درجه على الاقل للوصول الي نفس كفاءة المنتج المستورد ..... نفعكم الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم ستجد هذا الموضوع على منتدى صيدلى المستقبل قسم التركيبات الصيدلانية


----------

